# new to the place and here are my babies!



## Siccmade (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey all here are some pics of the plants I got going. First i started them in a lil red pastic cup.  I started them with a lil but of some soil and threw a baggie over them with a rubber band to keep the moisture in. Threw them in a dresser drawer. 3 weeks later they sprouted the dirt.

Then I started putting them in the window seal..as they got bigger and I thought they were big enough to transplant outside I did so in one pot... They both were still growing side by side.. one grew much bigger and faster then the other.

As they got bigger and I saw some other things growing on the bigger one.. (which i think is a male because there is a lot of sack looking things on it..) as soon as I spotted the sacks I removed the smaller plant to its own pot hoping that it was a female.. its now just starting to grow different things on it.. i see some hairy fibers on it but i just am gonna put up some pics to show u guys i think the smaller one is a gal.. here they are!

i think this is the gal






another pic of it. 





the dude





a close up of the dude





just a cool pic


----------



## Siccmade (Sep 2, 2007)

comments welcome and any advice welcome.. they were an indoor project turning into an outdoor project... also i started them kinda late and then now id like to keep them going through the fall and winter if possaible... so im gonna be looking for something to bring them inside..


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 2, 2007)

Your plants arent green at all.

I'm sure you'll get some great info from more experienced folks.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Hick (Sep 2, 2007)

WoW!!! what kinda' dirt are they in?..It looks awfully compacted/hard,
They also appear to be males.


----------



## Siccmade (Sep 2, 2007)

both are males? um.. should i loosen the dirt?... it is some miracle grow soil. they are pretty green its prolly the camera it has a flash on it and its not clear as the newer ones.. but they are both green.


----------



## Siccmade (Sep 3, 2007)

pic update of the girl.. well i think shes a girl lol im still hoping i see little white hairs on it.. isnt that a sign? the other plant doesnt have them on it.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 3, 2007)

That baby looks way too young to even consider sexing it. You do have one of those three fingered plants......just wierd man.....I have never seen that before this site. If any one knows what strain of MJ that grows only three fingers please let me know.


----------



## Siccmade (Sep 14, 2007)

Updating the pics for yall.. im forsure now shes a girl.. got white hairs all over her... she still growing 3 leafs.... she gre a 5 leaf but only one lol... 

the temps at night fall to 40-50 and its starting to get a little cold out.. do u think shes gonna give me a decent harvest... or do u think shell prolly die b4 i can get anything out of her?.. but here are some pics..


----------



## Siccmade (Sep 14, 2007)

pic 1
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=33729&stc=1&d=1189807371

Pic 2
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=33727&stc=1&d=1189807371


pic 3
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=33729&stc=1&d=1189807371


----------



## T-Bone (Sep 14, 2007)

This does look female but the three blades leave me to believ that is under stress and may have been moved a few times and isn't really getting 6+ hours of direct light. You will get some bud, but you may need to place it where it can get more light per day. if you could give us a little more info as to what strain or if bag seed and other conditions, we should be able to offer more sound advice
~T-Bone


----------



## Siccmade (Sep 14, 2007)

yo tbone.. i have no clue what stran she is.. i just saved some seeds and planted em..  then i got this one..havent moved her that much.. just to take pics n such.. also imma pm you thanks for the advice


----------



## Siccmade (Sep 15, 2007)

i transplanted her today to a bigger pot.... its 2:00 pm here and now her leaves are shrivling up.. is she in shock? i put her in the shade hoping she can recover  but what can i do to help her out?


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 15, 2007)

give her some "supernatural green stay" and some flora nova..did my girls a world of difference when they were stressed...even saved one that had one of its main leaf stems snapped and hanging over


----------



## Siccmade (Oct 17, 2007)

for sure shes a girl now... shes flowering... the smell isnt strong as the plants only 11-12 inches.. *how much bud do u think shell put out at that size???*

from what i can see it might be close to a quarter... it started from a bag seed... its really frosty lookin... my questions are..

its been about 6 weeks when i first saw signs of her sex as i think yall call it "pre flowering"..  i live near the rockey mountains..mid west.. it rains off and on and becomes very windy at times.. 

i have no clue what stran she is but its been about 6 weeks since sex.. she is very frosty looking and smells good when u put your nose up to her.. *how much longer do u think she has to go b4 i chop her down? till first snow? or the end of this month?*

my other question is that when i do harvest what should i do to get the bud cured.. i have a shed out back..  no windows or anything for ventalation.. *but will that work for curing? also how long does it take to cure almost a quarter of bud.. should i snip it off the plant and let it dry? or just hang the hole plant?... also if i do cure/dry (same thing i hope..) in the shed..  with the low temps we will prolly get will it mold the buds?..

also my next question as people use lights to grow indoors.. can u use lights to cure?


*


----------



## Siccmade (Oct 17, 2007)

oh yea.. almost forgot.. my next grow i wanna get going inside.. if i can start another seed inside this time of year.. how many compact flourecent light bulbs (the little spirle looking ones)
 will i need to flower 1 plant and to grow one plant.. i only want it to grow in my closet.. any ideas on a setup?.. i think they put out 800 lumens.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks pretty healthy. Can't really tell how much bud she'll put out, it depends on lighting mostly. From the pics, it looks like you got well over a month to see any dramatic buds. Your question about using lights to cure... Light, If i remember correctly degrades the THC in some way. 800 Lumens for flowering is way too low, seriously. Anthing over 2k lumens is fine.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 18, 2007)

Esencially for growing indoors, you will want around 5,000 lumens p/sq/ft for good bud growth.

the shed will work fine, just make sure there is air moving around and the humidity is around 50%

for your plant, yeild wouldn't be a major consideration for me, the smoke would. whatever you get, be proud of and smoke with a smile, you grew it, it's your baby.

~T-Bone


----------

